# DIY Wooden Cold Smoker



## socalsmokinal

Last year I built a cold smoker from scratch even though I have no construction talents. I couln't find any plans on the net at all so I drew up what I thought would work and adjusted things as I progressed. The only power tools I own are a miter saw and a drill. I'm pretty proud of the way it turned out.

I use the A-MAZ-N tube smoker on a patio stone for smoke. So far I've cold smoked turkey legs, fish, chicken, ribs, bacon, eggs, salt, pepper, and cheese. I have bought a hot plate for it but  haven't tried it out yet beause I want a fancy thermometer and the wife hasn't released funds yet.

Last week I did a rack of ribs by cold smoking the ribs for 3 hours before doing the rub. They were fantastic even though my BBQ is just a "cheapo". I adopted a secret process that a friend of mine who has a big green egg uses. (I'll share if anyone is interested.)


----------



## chef jimmyj

The Smoker is Beautiful! My concern is your definition of Cold Smoking...Especially when you are talking some pretty Risky Proteins unless they are Cured. It is a Bad Idea to throw Raw Uncured Turkey Legs and Chicken in a Smoker at any temp between 40 and 140*F for more than 1-2 Hours. The Bacterial growth will be rapid, with increases to dangerous levels above 90*F and even though you may cook it further there are a few Bugs that create Toxins that are Heat Stable and can hurt you bad even though the actual Bacteria was killed with the cooking...JJ


----------



## so ms smoker

A great looking smoker!  As Chef JJ says, I hope you are curing the meats before cold smoking. More details please.

  Mike


----------



## s2k9k

Sorry but I can't see your photos without downloading them, try this:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

And I see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you swing by "*Roll Call*" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## daveomak

Very nice smoker.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...

Dave


----------



## jarhead

Nice looking smoker. Can you tell us a bit more about it?

Dimensions, etc.

Like those racks too. What are they?

As mentioned be very careful when you are cold smoking uncured meats. They will kill you.


----------

